# Advice on first bikepacking rig



## feldy0084 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello to all. Have posted on a few forums for advice and love the content on here, so figured I would try here. Looking for advice for good "multipurpose" bikepacking bike 2k or under.

Brief background: Hadn't been on a bike in 20+ yrs, had major hip and ankle surgery and instructed to bike for rehab, felt alive again on a bike and bought first bike in August, completed first road tour on pavement 2000+mi last month, totally obsessed with biking now, a bit bored of pavement and want to ultimately try more off-road classic bikepacking routes like Great Divide, Baja Divide, Arizona Trail, etc., issue is that I need an upright, relaxed setup that keeps hips open. 

Current bike is '18 Salsa Vaya tiagra w flatbar conversion, stem extender, trekking bars, 110mm stem, super cushy. 2x10 was not the best for me for fully loaded touring in hilly sections. High stack, short reach, shorter ETT all help. 

Looking at a lot of the hardtails, they looked stretched out, but maybe Jones 2.5 bar and shorter stem may help? Not in love w drops, but steel Fargo w steel fork maybe or Cutthroat (bit pricey though)? Any of the Surly bikes like ECR or Krampus with mods to make more upright? Realize the Surly's have longer ETT/reach. Have read arguments ad-nauseum about best tire size, need for front suspension, gearing etc. I know there is not one perfect bike, but maybe there is something that would be capable on lots of bikepacking routes and do everything "relatively well."

Thanks!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Currently using a Karate Monkey 29er, 3.0 tire front, 2.6 rear. For me, a plus 29er is a great do all ride. Can do smaller tires for more road stuff. Fit? Thats up to you. ECR would be my choice. Sus fork? Only for tough single track, imho. Go with a frame, don't CUT the fork steerer tube. At 6'4", I need all I can get. 2x10? Can go lower gearing. My 3x9 works great. I would never buy a bikepacking bike that would not support a front der.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

The Vaya should work well for getting started, at least on gravel and dirt road. Do a few shorter trips with it to get the rest of your kit sorted and get a feel for what you want to carry.

I bikepack with one guy who loves to do the UL thing and fits a weekend of stuff in a small bar bag and small saddle bag, mounted on his XC race mountain bike. And another guy who loves to bring the kitchen sink and uses a Surly something-or-another. I'm in the middle - some UL gear, but also bring some extras.

Once you have a few trips done, you can decide if you need suspension, drop-bars vs flat, etc.

All that said, it seems a hardtail mountain bike, either fully rigid, or 120mm travel fork, seems to hit the sweet spot for most people. No rear suspension to fail, plenty of tire choices, comfy seating position, etc.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Jones SWB Complete ~ $1800*

FWIW I've got a Jones Plus and am very satisfied. I still own several capable bikes but find myself on the Jones most of the time, even though most of my yearly mileage is a pavement 25 mile RT daily commute. It's just so fun to be able to do anything, go anywhere in comfort. The only time I purposely reach for my (admittedly aging) road bike commuter is when I'm going to be locking it on the sidewalk for awhile and would rather lose it vs. the Jones to theft.

Introducing the Jones Plus Complete Bicycle - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## feldy0084 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for all the answers.

The Jones looks interesting. Any thoughts on 27.5 vs 29? The ECR in a 27.5? I am 5'9 and 150lbs. I read that smaller riders may prefer 27.5, but not sure if I qualify for "smaller" or if the application of 27.5 is not as broad. I am sure it is just another thing up for debate 

It would obviously be way more cost effective to use my Vaya and try to run bigger tires or do a 27.5 conversion...believe it may fit 2.25, but may lower the bottom bracket too much?


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

A lot depends on your budget.
That Salsa Vaya looks like a real good starting point.

I built up a Surly Troll with a few expensive bits like Titanium Jones H-bar, Erikson seat-post and Rohloff gear hub, extraterrestrial tyres.
Pretty much the perfect all around ride, great in soft stuff and super stable on hard pack and pavement. Smooth and comfy.

I like the 26" tyres of the Troll. 
Like it much better than my previous ride the Specialized 29er with a front suspension.

Steel frames like the Surly are quite fine.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Crack Monkey said:


> ..
> All that said, it seems a hardtail mountain bike, either fully rigid, or 120mm travel fork, seems to hit the sweet spot for most people. No rear suspension to fail, plenty of tire choices, comfy seating position, etc.


If you are riding 75% dirt with singletrack then a HT mtn bike is really good. If you do any bikepacking on the Arizona trail you will need a Mtn bike. The single track is true single and while there are dirt roads and paved road by passes of wilderness most of time will be single track. Tough single track too. If you get HT mtn bike you can easily put 100mm or 120mm fork on it and ride any single track or put a rigid with narrower tires for pure dirt roads and pavement. As for length. Remember drop bar road/touring bikes have top tube lenghts set for drop bars and long stems. Most Mtn bikes these days are designed around short stems 35 to 90mm. That means the ETT is longer for similar distance from seat to the hands.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds to me like a fully rigid MTB would be a great fit. It is a bit beyond your budget, but a custom steel MTB could be perfect and is something you'd happily use forever. One option I'd recommend is Waltworks, Walt specializes in building great frames tailored to people with unique physical characteristics. If you go for a dirt bag build, you could get complete bike based on a frame/fork that will last a lifetime for about $2700 (at least that's how I read Walt's pricing page).

I say fully rigid because it's a good choice for many types of terrain given sufficient tire volume and it keeps your initial cost down. You can invest in a suspension fork and upgrade wheels and parts over time, as needed.

I can vouch for Walt's work and for the versatility of a rigid MTB set up for bikepacking. I've put a ton of miles on my 2011 Waltworks, I'm on my third drive train and second wheelset, but the frame and fork work as well as the day they were new.

I ride a fully rigid Surly Karate Monkey as well and the difference between it and my Waltworks it stark, the Waltworks is noticeably more forgiving and lighter.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

There are a lot of options out there. For bikepacking, I've ridden a Lynskey M290, a Surly Karate Monkey and most recently a Foundry Firetower. You could probably build up a KM for under $2K.

Best money that I've spent so far would have to be 1 of 2 items. either my Jones carbon H Bar or my Lauf fork.

Best advice though. Get some bags and get out there. See what works. See what doesn't. You will know what doesn't when it is constantly in your way.


----------

